# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  حلى للحلووووين بالصووور يمي

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كيفكم ياااحلوووين 
اليوم جاااايبه لكم حلى بتاكلون اصابعكم ورااااه ياســااااتر اشووي :wink:  اشووي هههه

سهل بالمررره


كل اللي يحتاجو لمسه من يدينكم الحلوووه  :toung: 


ومايحتاج جهد حتى اخوااانا الابطااال :huuh:  يقدرو يسووونه هههه


يصلح تقدميه مع القهوه ..




اترككم مع الحلى وعن الهدره .. :embarrest: 

المقادير:


4علب كانشووو 

3حبات جلكسي ساده

علبة نستله

و 6 حبات جبنة كيري

واكواب صغيره مدري ايش تسمونها عشان الحلى لما يكون صغنون
الطريقه:

اولا ذوبي الجلكسي بحمام مويه

بعدين حطيه ف الاكواب 

وحطي فوقه حبات الكانشو

وبعدين حطي الكيري نص علبة النستله بالخلاط


وحطيهم فوق الطبقه 

وذوبيهم بالفرن لمدة خمس ثواني او بالمايكروويفوحطيهم بالفريزر لمدة 20 دقيقه او لحد مايتماسك


ورشي عليه جلكسي مبشووور




الصورررر
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7


[IMG]http://helly.***********/__kanshoo__.jpg[/IMG]

8
8
هذا الكانشووو


[IMG]http://helly.***********/______number1_______.jpg[/IMG]



8
8
هذي الطبقه الاولى



[IMG]http://helly.***********/______number2________.jpg[/IMG]



8
8
هذي الطبقه الثانيه

[IMG]http://helly.***********/_____number3______.jpg[/IMG]

8
8

الطبقه الاخيره..
وصحتييييين والف عاااااااافيه 
لكم خاااالص تحياااتي وودي لكم 
ملطوووش

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

دااام المسأله فيها اكل اصاابع بلااها ..
هههههه ماني مستغنية عن اصااابعي <<<< خاافت على اصاابعها  :amuse: 


حلى شكله لذيـذ وشهي .. .. 

إن شاء الله اجربـه ..

تسلم اياديـك فـــرح ..

/

تحيااتي

----------


## alzahrani33

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


يم يم موب حلوووووووووووووووو 

اكيد في غلط بالمقادير

هههههه امزح

فرح

 مشكووره على الموضوع 
تقبلي مروري

----------


## زهور الامل

وااااو من شكلها لذييييذه 
يسلموو فرووحه 
ع الطريقه شكلها سهله بس هالوقت موفاضيه 
اذا جت الاجازه  :toung:  عيااااره هههههه
يعطيك العاافيه 
وبنتظاار جديدك القادم

----------


## عاشقة الرسول

تسلم ايديك
يعطيك العافية

----------


## فرح

> دااام المسأله فيها اكل اصاابع بلااها ..
> هههههه ماني مستغنية عن اصااابعي <<<< خاافت على اصاابعها 
> 
> 
> حلى شكله لذيـذ وشهي .. .. 
> 
> إن شاء الله اجربـه ..
> 
> تسلم اياديـك فـــرح ..
> ...



يسلم قلبك وقلب محبيك 
حبيبتي امـــــــــــيره
كل الشكر ع هالطله والتوااااجد الغااالي 
ايه جربيها بجد جناااااان  :wink:  ..
يعطيك العااافيه ودوووم تواااصلك الممـــيز
دمت بخير ومحبه ..

----------


## اسير الهوى

ياسلاااااااااااااام ياحلاته من الحلوين هههههه

تسلمي ام حمزة وتسلم يدك على الحلويات الروعة...

جوع جوع جوع جوع جوع جوع جوع جوع جوع
من ادخل هالقسم هههه

اخوك ياسر

----------


## فرح

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> 
> يم يم موب حلوووووووووووووووو  
> اكيد في غلط بالمقادير 
> هههههه امزح 
> فرح 
> مشكووره على الموضوع 
> 
> تقبلي مروري



العفووو خيي الزهراني 
وتسلم ع توااااجدك الطيف 
لاعدمنا هالطله البهيه 
يعطيك العااااافيه 
موفق

----------


## فرح

> وااااو من شكلها لذييييذه 
> 
> يسلموو فرووحه 
> ع الطريقه شكلها سهله بس هالوقت موفاضيه 
> اذا جت الاجازه  عيااااره هههههه
> يعطيك العاافيه 
> 
> وبنتظاار جديدك القادم



يسلم قلبك حبيبتي غــــــفووره 
هي بجد سهله وبسيطه ياغفوور
خلاص ولايهمك ننتظر ع  :toung: الاجاااازه هههه
سويها عزوووومه :wink:  هههه
دوووم هالطله المتألقه 
يعطيك العااافيه 
موفقه يااقلبي

----------


## فرح

> تسلم ايديك
> يعطيك العافية



يسلم عمرك عزيزتي عاشقة الرسول
اسعدني حظووورك الطيب 
ودووم توااااصلك المشرق 
يعطيك العااااااااافيه
موفقه حبيبتي

----------


## فرح

> ياسلاااااااااااااام ياحلاته من الحلوين هههههه
> 
> تسلمي ام حمزة وتسلم يدك على الحلويات الروعة... 
> جوع جوع جوع جوع جوع جوع جوع جوع جوع
> من ادخل هالقسم هههه 
> 
> اخوك ياسر



يسلم قلبك وقلب محبيك اخووي ابو حــــــــوراء
الاحلى تواااجدك الغااالي 
الروووعه في تجويعك خيووو 
حتى كل ماتشعر بالجوووع تشرف هووووون :wink: 
بجد 24ساااعه مفتووح ومجااانا  :walla: هههههه
 :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
دوووم تواااصلك الممــــــــيز 
يعطيك العاااااااااافيه 
دمت بخـــــــــير..

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

مممممممممممممممممم ممممممممممم :sad2: 
شكله لذيذه بما أن مالي شغل
بالمطبخ يعني أن فرح
لازم ادزلي وحده وترأف 
بحالي ومو اتخليه ابخاطري :rolleyes:

----------


## روح الرومنسية

يمي يمي ..
شكله رهيييييييب
يسلمو ايدياااتك

----------


## fatemah

اوووووووووووووه ررررررررررررروعة تسلمي فرح على هالحلى احاول اسويه تدري الكسل مغطي على بنات هلايام هههههههههههههههههه ان شاء الله بسويه وبجربه كفاية ان فيه كانشو 


تحياتي

----------


## فرح

> مممممممممممممممممم ممممممممممم
> شكله لذيذه بما أن مالي شغل
> بالمطبخ يعني أن فرح
> لازم ادزلي وحده وترأف 
> بحالي ومو اتخليه ابخاطري



مشكوووراخووي عاشق الزهــــــراء
غااالي خيوو والطلب ببلاش  :embarrest: هههه
انت بس افتح المنتدى اضغط ع قسم المـأكولات الشهيه 
ع فرعنا الجديد الحلوياااات  :toung: بتلاقيه في المقدمه 
الاتبي كله تحت امرك  :bigsmile: ...ولايصير خاطرك الاطيب ههههه
تسلم خيوو ع هالطله المشرقه 
ودوووم تواااصك  الرااائع
يعطيك الف عاااااااافيه 
موفق الى الخير ..

----------


## فرح

> يمي يمي ..
> شكله رهيييييييب
> يسلمو ايدياااتك



يسلم عمرك خيتووو روح الرومنسيه
ع حظوورك الطيب ..لاحرمنا هالاشراقه الحلووووه
يعطيك الف عاااافيه..
دمت بخـــــــير..

----------


## فرح

> اوووووووووووووه ررررررررررررروعة تسلمي فرح على هالحلى احاول اسويه تدري الكسل مغطي على بنات هلايام هههههههههههههههههه ان شاء الله بسويه وبجربه كفاية ان فيه كانشو 
> 
> 
> 
> تحياتي



يسلم عمرك فـــطووومه
الرووعه في تشريفك متصفحي 
لاعدمنا هالاشراقه المضيئه
لالا حبيبتي تركي الكسل وسووويه
لاوبعد بتعزميني :wink:  عليه ونشوووفه
ع الطبيعه :toung:  ههههه
بجد لزييييييييييييييييز
يعطيك العااافيه ع تواااجدك الغااالي 
موفقه انشاء الله ..

----------


## نور الهدى

*ام حمزاوي* 


*تخليني اصر على اني اطب عليش في بيتكم* 

*تسلم يدينش على الطبخه شكلها حلوة*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*يسلمووووووووووووووو* 

*الله يعطيك العافيه* 

**

----------


## فرح

> *يسلمووووووووووووووو*  
> *الله يعطيك العافيه*  
> **



يسلمك ويحفظك ربي 
مشكووره خيتوو 
ع تنويرك متصفحي 
يعطيك العاااااافيه 
موفقه

----------


## فرح

> *ام حمزاوي* 
> 
> 
> *تخليني اصر على اني اطب عليش في بيتكم*  
> 
> *تسلم يدينش على الطبخه شكلها حلوة*



يسلم قلبك وقلب غاااليك خيتي نورقصدي ام محمد
بجد اعـــــــتذر وبشششششششده :embarrest:  :embarrest:  لم انتبه الى ردك ..
تفضلي البيت بيتك اذا ما شالتك الارض تشيلك اعيوووني 
هيك يقووولون بجد ما اعرف للامثااال :wink:  هههههه
يسعدني ويشرفني تواااجدك الغاالي حبيبتي 
الاحلى تنوريك متصفحي 
يعطيك العااافيه ودوووم هالاشراااقه الحلووه مثلك 
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## مها 2008

*يسلمووووووووووووووو* 

*الله يعطيك العافيه* 

**

----------


## فرح

> *يسلمووووووووووووووو* 
> 
> *الله يعطيك العافيه* 
> 
> **



يسلمك ويحفظك ربي 
خـــــوله
يعطيك العاافيه..لاحرمنا تواااجدك الغاالي 
موفقه

----------


## ملكة سبأ

باين وواضح واكيد  لذيذ  :huuh:  افكر إني أحضر هالحلا .
تصدقين عاد فروحه من إنتهى شهر رمضان للحين مرتين بس سويت فيهم حلى كسل بعيد عنك  مو مثلك عيني عليك بارده كل يوم طبق أو إثنين حلا  بعد لازم مشرفة قسم الطبيخ هههههه بعد سنه وحده بنشوفك ماطلعين من الباب  :wink: بس مش من المتن  لالالا من الطول  .الناس تآكل تمتن إنتي تآكلي وتطولي ههههههههه  :deh: 
باين إني إستخفيت وزودتها ها فروحه وخرجت عن الموضوع 
    شكرا فرح مرح

----------


## أمل الظهور

*حلى حلو وجنان وسهل وسريع  ..*

* صابني الجوع فروح* 

*ويلي لو كل يوم اسوي من الحلويات اللي تنزليها كان انزل الاحساء* 

*ومايعرفوني اهلي من السمنه* 

*تسلم اياديك ..*

*ماننحرم من هالطبخات والحلويات اللذيذه والمغريه*

----------


## فرح

> باين وواضح واكيد لذيذ  افكر إني أحضر هالحلا .
> تصدقين عاد فروحه من إنتهى شهر رمضان للحين مرتين بس سويت فيهم حلى كسل بعيد عنك مو مثلك عيني عليك بارده كل يوم طبق أو إثنين حلا بعد لازم مشرفة قسم الطبيخ هههههه بعد سنه وحده بنشوفك ماطلعين من الباب بس مش من المتن لالالا من الطول .الناس تآكل تمتن إنتي تآكلي وتطولي ههههههههه 
> باين إني إستخفيت وزودتها ها فروحه وخرجت عن الموضوع 
> شكرا فرح مرح



مـــــلكيتا 
بموووت  :deh: ضحك اي طوول واي متن ...
تعرفين خلاص اني ماراح اطول ولا اقصر :wink:  هههههه
ومهما اكل ماراح امتن :deh:  ابد والباقي اكملها معك 
اذا شفتك :sila:  :med:  والهدره ع التلفون  :huuh:  هههههه 
مشكوووره حبيبتي 
بجد هالطله موتتني من الضحك 
يعطيك العاافيه لاحرمنا تواااصلك الطيف 
موفقه

----------


## فرح

> *حلى حلو وجنان وسهل وسريع ..* 
> *صابني الجوع فروح*  
> *ويلي لو كل يوم اسوي من الحلويات اللي تنزليها كان انزل الاحساء*  
> *ومايعرفوني اهلي من السمنه*  
> *تسلم اياديك ..* 
> *ماننحرم من هالطبخات والحلويات اللذيذه والمغريه*



يسلم قلبك وقلب غاااليك 
ياااقلبي أمـــــــــووووله 
مو انا خلاص قربت اني استخف :deh:  :sila:  
اكثر الاوقات تطبيق في هالحلى
وبجد خايفه من السكرههههه
وما ننحرم من تواااجدك الغااالي 
مثلك حبيبتي ..
يعطيك الف عااااااااااافيه 
دمت بخـــــــير ..

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

روعه 
الله يعطيج العافيه 
ياي ابي الحلى الحين الحين 
شاسوي 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  
اجي عنك الحين علشان اكل  
ولا اقول جيبي لي اشوي  

وطريقته سهلة وااايد 
تسلم الايادي فديت قلبج 
*ماشالله* 
*عليج فنــــــــــانه وبحرب طريقتج ان شالله* 
*اختي فرح*

----------


## shosh

شكلهم بشهي
فروحة حبيبتي ابقي ابعتيلي صحن على البيت
ماتنسي

وحتى تعرفي بيتنا في شجرة خضرة 
وبوابة خضرة وعامود اخضر
اكيد عرفتيه :bigsmile:

----------


## فرح

> روعه
> 
> الله يعطيج العافيه 
> ياي ابي الحلى الحين الحين 
> شاسوي 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  
> اجي عنك الحين علشان اكل  
> ولا اقول جيبي لي اشوي  
> 
> ...



يسلم عمرك غااااليتي ام محمد
تفضلي حبيبتي البيت بيتك 
يسلم قلبك..
دوووم الاشراااقه منك يالغلا ..

----------


## فرح

> شكلهم بشهي
> فروحة حبيبتي ابقي ابعتيلي صحن على البيت
> ماتنسي 
> وحتى تعرفي بيتنا في شجرة خضرة 
> وبوابة خضرة وعامود اخضر
> 
> اكيد عرفتيه



ليش حنا نقدر نزعل الغااالين 
اكيد عرفته ..قرب بيتنا ..هههه
كل الشكر حبيبتي  shosh

----------


## دموع تبتسم

يم يم يم يم يم 


والله شهيتوني اني اكـــــــــــــــل حلى 


يسلمووووووو على الطرح الرائع

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تسلم الايااادي فرووووحة ...*

*حلى شكله سهل ولذيذ ...*

*الله يعطيج العافية...*

----------


## فرح

> يم يم يم يم يم 
> 
> 
> والله شهيتوني اني اكـــــــــــــــل حلى 
> 
> 
> يسلمووووووو على الطرح الرائع



يسلم عمرك خيتوو دموع
اراااائع هو حظووورك الطيب 
يعطيك العاافيه ودوووم هالاشراااقه الحلوووه منك حبيبتي

----------


## فرح

> *تسلم الايااادي فرووووحة ...* 
> *حلى شكله سهل ولذيذ ...* 
> 
> *الله يعطيج العافية...*



يسلم قلبك ياااعمري شـــــــذاااوي
يعطيك العاافيه ودوووم تواااجدك الغااالي 
دمت بالحب والموده

----------


## ام عبدالله 111

_يعطيك العافيه اختي فرح على الحلو_ 
_البسيط والسريع يم يم يم يم_ 
_مشكوره دمتي لنا بود_

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعطيك العافيه ..

تسلمي على الطرج .

كل المودة

----------


## فرح

> _يعطيك العافيه اختي فرح على الحلو_ 
> _البسيط والسريع يم يم يم يم_ 
> _مشكوره دمتي لنا بود_



تسلمي لي حبيبتي ام عبد الله 
الاحلى تواااجدك الغاالي 


[IMG]http://img206.**************/img206/8463/eab9228ad6uh0.gif[/IMG]

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> الله يعطيك العافيه ..
> 
> تسلمي على الطرج .
> 
> كل المودة



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يسلم عمرك ويحفظك ربي 
اوووخي شـــــبووك 
يعطيك العااافيه

----------

